# Real estate employment in Dubai...UAE



## shakira30 (May 10, 2008)

Hi..I have several years of real estate experience in the USA and am thinking about relocating to Dubai to also practice real estage...how do I become licensed over there?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

As yet there is no formal system of licencing


-


----------

